# Now, the story can be told



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

I was suppose to get a retiree from a breeder here in California.

Here is a picture of me about 3 weeks ago when I went to see her.









The wait was excruciating. 

I have been calling the breeder every so often to follow up on the dog only to find out that the breeder had a seller remorse:
she just couldn't part from her pupp, yet.

In a way, I was ok with that because I too was becoming too anxious to get a pupp and didn't want to wait
till the retiree was ready to go home after nursing. 

This breeder is a wonderful person and just loves her pupps so much, I don't blame her at all. 
The decision to cancel the transaction was mutual.

So now, I was back to start looking again, called sooooo many breeders, was going back and forth, do I want a baby pupp? or do I want a retiree?

I wanted a Korean line.

So it occurred to me why not contact a breeder on the local Korean Newpaper? 
So I went online, looked into the Korean newspaper, clicked on "translate" and found a Korean breeder.

The Sire is 4 lbs and the Dame also 4 lbs so the pupp should be small when fully grown up.

I am picking her up today, Saturday.

Here are some pictures of her when we went to see her. She is almost 3 months old. Will take more pictures today when we take her home.
























[/QUOTE]


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh my! She is tiny and adorable! Can you tell me why you wanted to purchase from a Korean breeder? I am FB friends with some Korean breeders who show internationally. Their pics are always gorgeous!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh Sammy congratulations!! I am so happy for you!!! She's a cutie, can't wait to see more pics of her. Have you thought of a name yet?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Sammie, I am so happy for you. What a doll baby she is. That face is so precious Can't wait to see a picture of her in your arms.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What a beautiful doll baby!!!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

OMG She is absolutely adorable Sammy:wub:. You must be over the moon. I can't wait to hear from you when you get her home and see more, lots more pictures. You have been through so much Sammy, it is time for you to have some happiness and I just know that that little munchkin will make that happen.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Piccolina said:


> I was suppose to get a retiree from a breeder here in California.
> 
> Here is a picture of me about 3 weeks ago when I went to see her.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Sammie, God bless you, all the pics steal my heart, oh my, but that last picture, *******faint****** She is saying "Mommy take me home". Love you Sammy, enjoy every puppy kiss, you deserve them. So happy for you :chili:

P.S. Sammy you are a beauty


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sammy - I'm so very happy for you. She is adorable and has the look that your love. Can't wait to find out what you decide to name her -- I know it will be Italian and very cute.

Have you told Poupette about her new sister?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sammy as i've said before, little miss no name is simply adorable! :wub: I can't wait to find out what her name is going to be and how Poupetta did with her new sister. I know that your over the moon happy. Things happen for a reason.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sammy, congratulations on your new and adorable fluff baby. She is just gorgeous ... her eyes, nose, coat ... and puppy paw/toes! (well, we can't see her paws in the picture, but, I am sure they are pretty, too!:wub::wub::wub:

I also love the other picture of you with the breeders dog that she decided to keep for now. I can understand that she doesn't want to part with her pup yet ... I could never be a breeder for that reason alone. Anyway ... you look beautiful in the picture.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Sammy congratulations on your beautiful new baby!!! She is so sweet looking...just want to scoop her up and kiss her! I can't wait to find out what her name is.

Make sure you post more pictures soon - and often after that!


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sammie- I am so happy about your new baby!! I can't wait to see more pictures! She is absolutely precious in every way!!

Have you decided on a name yet??
Best wishes
emmy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm happy that you found a new baby!!! I hope she lives to be very old and happy!!!! She looks very cute!!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

God truly works in mysterious ways!!! And obviously it was meant to be that you are now getting one of the most adorable little Maltese puppies. Congratulations Sammy and I know that you will be a wonderful new Mommie to that precious little girl. Looking forward to hearing how Poupette will react to her. Cannot wait to see pictures like the rest of us here on SM.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh Sammie! What a doll baby. I'm sorry the first baby didn't work out...she was precious but it wasn't meant to be. I'm so happy and excited on your new baby. Much love...you deserve it! You have so much love to give...this will be one lucky pup!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sammie - I'm so very happy for you. She is adorable and has the look at your love. Can't wait to find out what you decide to name her -- I know it will be Italian and very cute.
> 
> Have you told Poupette about her new sister?


I can't wait to see what her name is either. Several Italian names I like are below .... because of their meaning, too. However, I'm sure Sammy will choose the perfect name for her precious new fluff baby.

Gemma or Gema (a gemstone/jewel)

Viviana (full of life)

Carina (dear little one)

Concetta (pure)

Lucia (light)


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats!!! oh my goodness, she is sooooooo cute! I hope everything works out just the way you want :-D


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

What a doll!!! Congrats!


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

So much cuteness in such a little package! Congratulations! Puppies are the best! Well, most of the time :thumbsup:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I know you have been wanting a new baby and I do wish you the best with her. 

But can I ask why you went to a dog from a newspaper ad? It seems like a dangerous way to get a dog to me. No matter whether it is an American newspaper or a Korean one, most are from BYB/Mills, not legitimate show/ethical breeders. I do not mean to take anything from your joy, but I would hate to see people think this is a good way to search for a dog.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

ckanen2n said:


> Can you tell me why you wanted to purchase from a Korean breeder?



I wanted a Korean breeder because their line has that special baby face look and their dogs are always small.





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Several Italian names I like are below ....
> 
> Gemma or Gema (a gemstone/jewel)
> 
> ...



Interesting: I thought of Viviana too: I have a friend who's name is Viviana, she lives in Italy and I want to ask her if she wouldn't mind if I maybe called my pet Vivi.:wub: And I like Carina very much too. Thanks for the insights on names.:ThankYou:






CloudClan said:


> But can I ask why you went to a dog from a newspaper ad? I would hate to see people think this is a good way to search for a dog.


I knew this comment was coming......

I have been "burnt" from a "reputable breeder"., although he has been very much cooperating with me, sending me here and there few hundreds of $$$ for medical bills. However, despite his cooperation, I DID not get a healthy dog (and I am not talking about just the GME that Dolcina had).

First, I was told that Dolcina would be 4.5 lbs: when she arrived to me, she was 5.6 lbs, the breeder said it was due to the fact that she had just finished nursing.

After a month and a half that I had received her, she fainted, I gave her mouth resuscitation, brought her back to life, rushed her to Emergency, run all kind of tests and many hundreds of $$$ later, found out she had thyroid condition. Started treating her for that.

Few months later, Dolcina started developing KCS (Keratoconjunctivitis Sicca, an eye condition which could have led her to become blind).
We started treating that too and many $$$ later.

Took more x-rays only to find out she had an enlarged liver and crystals in her urine. Treated that and many more $$$ later.

And then, the icing on the cake: the GME.

So now you are asking me why am I not going with a reputable breeder anymore?

My answer is: I did in the past and if that is what I got, it couldn't be any worse, so now, I can take a risk with a Korean breeder as bad as it sounds.

And before I went with the Korean breeder, I called so many reputable breeders and they did not have what I was looking for.

In some cases, I even had to put my name on a waiting list, for a wait of 6 months which I realized I am not willing to wait.

I will also say that I attempted to call 5 rescue groups for some Malteses which I saw on line and they give you the run around: either they don't call you back, or they call you after one week to inform you that the dog has been already placed. In the meantime I wasted my time filling up adoption forms with tons of questions.

I think I am seasoned enough now to see red flags in a breeder: I knew what questions to ask and how to evaluate their pet.

I don't think that any situation with a new dog could give me more heart ache than what I already had with Dolcina bless her heart:heart:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Congrats on you new baby - I know that you are so very happy I can not wait to watch the baby grow up here on SM -- CONGRATS


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Sammy.....she is gorgeous! Love her little face!!! Congratulations and take lots of pics for us!!!:wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Two adorable pups! You must be thrilled today, waking up to this little puppy.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Sammie,

I wish you all the happiness and joy in the world with your precious new puppy:wub:.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

She is beautiful. Things happen in life the way they are suppose to.....can't wait to see pics of her! :aktion033:


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Can't wait to see pictures of your new puppy safely home in your arms. Congratulations!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Congratulations, Sammy. Just saw this. She's very cute. Not the route I would have thought of going (newspaper ad)but I hope that all works out well for you, and that she'll be healthy and I know she'll be loved. You've gone through too much heartache. I love the name Vivi so much. It just sounds like a Maltese full of life and fun. Can't wait to see more of her.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sammy, did you pick up your precious little fluff baby yesterday? I can't wait to see more pictures!:wub::wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

All you're going to get from me is a hearty congratulations, Sammy! :chili::chili::chili:I'm sorry it didn't work out with the retiree, but your new baby is just beautiful and precious :wub: I hope you are very happy together. I love the name Lucia--that was one of my favorite cockatiel's names.

Love,


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh your new baby is beyond precious. Congratulations! Can hardly wait to see more pictures.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Piccolina said:


> I knew this comment was coming......
> 
> I have been "burnt" from a "reputable breeder"., although he has been very much cooperating with me, sending me here and there few hundreds of $$$ for medical bills. However, despite his cooperation, I DID not get a healthy dog (and I am not talking about just the GME that Dolcina had).
> 
> ...


I certainly hope and pray that you do not experience the heartache you did with Dolcina again. I also truly hope and pray that you have not bought a dog from someone who is such a Greeder that they make their living off the suffering of the dogs. 

However, as everyone here is wishing you well with your new addition, I hope we do not lose sight of the fact that SM has always been a place to help educate puppy buyers about the sad and tragic consequences of dealing with Greeders. 

When it comes to health issues, it is true that it is not enough always to go with a breeder who you believe to be reputable, there are not guarantees that you will get a healthy dog even from the best breeders out there since genetics are tricky and do not discriminate between the folks who care an those that are only out for the money. 

But, it is also true that looking for a reputable breeder is not just about you and your new puppy. It is about protecting others dogs in our beloved breed from being mistreated and abused as the source of greed. To me this is the most important reason for avoiding the Greeders. I have fostered dogs who came out of the mills. And for their sake, it honestly angers, frustrates and saddens me, when people make the choice to buy their puppies and continue their suffering. 

I hate to be the one to come in and rain in your thread announcing your new addition, truly I do, given all you have been through recently I know that the SM community as a whole cares for you and your happiness. But to me, this is not just about you and your situation. It is about the message we are sending to others who may not know any better. 

Frankly, if you were a newbie and came in and posted that you had gotten your puppy from a Korean newspaper, you can bet that you would have gotten MANY negative comments. But you are well liked here in the SM community because you have demonstrated to us just how deeply you care about your dogs. In the end though, while I wish you well, I feel it is important despite your status here in the community to raise these questions in case newbies do come across this thread, and consider this avenue as something that makes sense for them. I would find that truly tragic.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very happy for you. That baby is too adorable!:wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

CloudClan said:


> I certainly hope and pray that you do not experience the heartache you did with Dolcina again. I also truly hope and pray that you have not bought a dog from someone who is such a Greeder that they make their living off the suffering of the dogs.
> 
> However, as everyone here is wishing you well with your new addition, I hope we do not lose sight of the fact that SM has always been a place to help educate puppy buyers about the sad and tragic consequences of dealing with Greeders.
> 
> ...




:goodpost: :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

CloudClan said:


> I certainly hope and pray that you do not experience the heartache you did with Dolcina again. I also truly hope and pray that you have not bought a dog from someone who is such a Greeder that they make their living off the suffering of the dogs.
> 
> However, as everyone here is wishing you well with your new addition, I hope we do not lose sight of the fact that SM has always been a place to help educate puppy buyers about the sad and tragic consequences of dealing with Greeders.
> 
> ...


Excellent post Carina. I was also concerned when I saw that you chose a breeder from the newspaper. The puppy is really cute. But as you and I know,friend, cute dogs get GME.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

CloudClan said:


> I certainly hope and pray that you do not experience the heartache you did with Dolcina again. I also truly hope and pray that you have not bought a dog from someone who is such a Greeder that they make their living off the suffering of the dogs.
> 
> However, as everyone here is wishing you well with your new addition, I hope we do not lose sight of the fact that SM has always been a place to help educate puppy buyers about the sad and tragic consequences of dealing with Greeders.
> 
> ...


okay, let's make a deal here, like Monty Hall (if you are too young to know that name, you should be in bed sleeping, just kidding).

Let me first state for the record, and I hate to use the word despise, but I despise, puppy mills, I am not fond at all of people breeing their pets at all, I despise the actions of those who have a dog, and neglect it. All of thease things more than you will even know. Oh and let's not forget puppy auctions, despise them. 

With that said, I understand completely where you are coming from Carina, I do not know how the whole Korean thing works, nor do I know the background of how this little darling one, will be in Sammys arms, here's where the Monty Hall comes in, is it possible for Sammy to edit her post, if necessary?

I will tell you this, I am happy for Sammy, in my heart something feels right, even condsidering all that I mentioned above. I think you know this already, but I would DIE for any animal, I open screens to let flys out.

So let's come up with some sort of compromise.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

CloudClan said:


> I certainly hope and pray that you do not experience the heartache you did with Dolcina again. I also truly hope and pray that you have not bought a dog from someone who is such a Greeder that they make their living off the suffering of the dogs.
> 
> However, as everyone here is wishing you well with your new addition, I hope we do not lose sight of the fact that SM has always been a place to help educate puppy buyers about the sad and tragic consequences of dealing with Greeders.
> 
> ...


:ThankYou::goodpost:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Well since everyone feels the need to make this all go so bad DID ANYONE, contact Sammy via a PM and ask questions, to help, advice or give your widson. Nah, let's all do it PUBLICLY.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I agree, Christine. And if people feel it's wrong, they could start a new, general post about how they think one should go about purchasing a puppy.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

allheart said:


> Well since everyone feels the need to make this all go so bad DID ANYONE, contact Sammy via a PM and ask questions, to help, advice or give your widson. Nah, let's all do it PUBLICLY.



Christine, i have gone to great lengths to talk to Sammy and have talked to her in great detail about puppymills and greeders. I have talked to her in messages and also on the phone a couple of times. This was prior to her getting this puppy from a Korean newspaper. So yes someone has talked to her about it. All i pray now is that the puppy is healthy and not a ticking time bomb.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I totally support reputable show breeders. But, let us not forget what issues Dolcina faced despite coming from a good breeder. Also, let's count how many members have had to spend thousands of dollars to repair patellas on dogs they got from reputable breeders. 
I sincerely think we should ALL just wish our friend Sammie well...and leave the on going discussion go on elsewhere.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

allheart said:


> Well since everyone feels the need to make this all go so bad DID ANYONE, contact Sammy via a PM and ask questions, to help, advice or give your widson. Nah, let's all do it PUBLICLY.


Christine, I did contact Sammy privately to congratulate her on her new baby. Sammy is a well informed and responsible pet owner. I don't know anything about the Korean dog market, but I assume Sammy was comfortable with her decision and we should all be thankful this baby girl will be loved and provided for in every way by Sammy. I for one am happy that she has found a new puppy to love and only wish her the best.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

:goodpost:


Sylie said:


> I totally support reputable show breeders. But, let us not forget what issues Dolcina faced despite coming from a good breeder. Also, let's count how many members have had to spend thousands of dollars to repair patellas on dogs they got from reputable breeders.
> I sincerely think we should ALL just wish our friend Sammie well...and leave the on going discussion go on elsewhere.


:goodpost::ThankYou:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

People, 
You do not know the background of Sammy's puppy! I do not know what kind of puppies are advertised in Korean newspapers, but I do know those communities can be rather close and this might be how they communicate. I might be wrong about that, but I do know there are some very fine Korean breeders who show internationally! I don't think all Korean puppies are bad. There are many threads on here about "teacups," etc. if someone wants to learn. However, I also know from experience that some "reputable" breeders who show dogs can be very unscrupulous - even members of national clubs! Let's all give Sammy a break. I think at this point some of you are just being mean.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

oops


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

ckanen2n said:


> People,
> You do not know the background of Sammy's puppy! I do not know what kind of puppies are advertised in Korean newspapers, but I do know those communities can be rather close and this might be how they communicate. I might be wrong about that, but I do know there are some very fine Korean breeders who show internationally! I don't think all Korean puppies are bad. There are many threads on here about "teacups," etc. if someone wants to learn. However, I also know from experience that some "reputable" breeders who show dogs can be very unscrupulous - even members of national clubs! Let's all give Sammy a break. I think at this point some of you are just being mean.





Sylie said:


> I totally support reputable show breeders. But, let us not forget what issues Dolcina faced despite coming from a good breeder. Also, let's count how many members have had to spend thousands of dollars to repair patellas on dogs they got from reputable breeders.
> I sincerely think we should ALL just wish our friend Sammie well...and leave the on going discussion go on elsewhere.


:goodpost::amen:


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

To all my friends here on SM,

to those who congratulated me and to those who criticized me for not buying a pupp from a reputable breeder, I welcome your comments, because you care.:ThankYou:

As a matter of fact, I received numerous (about 12)well wishers PM from SM members and I will reply to them individually, by PM.

I think it is so wonderful how we all rejoyce:sHa_banana: in someone else's excitement of bringing a new furbaby home. 

You have demonstrated how much you care when I was taking Dolcina to Boston for medical review with Dr. Sisson,
and you grieved:crying: with me when I lost her and sent me numerous well wishing messages. 

So you care and this is why now you are vocal about my decision to buy a pupp the unconventional way. And I understand your concern.

Since Dolcina passed away, I have been constantly crying, because I don't have children, and she was my child. 
I have been crying at nights, and during the day, I have been crying while driving, so much that I would have to stop the car 
because the tears would make my vision so blurry. 

But despite the agony, in this one and half month, I tried to resist the temptation of buying a dog "just from any one".

I called numerous reputable breeders, but either they didn't have a retiree available, or it was already spoken for or they had a male,
or they had puppies spoken for and I had to put my name on the waiting list for the next 6 months wait.:smpullhair:

Debbie spoke to me and e-mailed me many times and was so kind to warn me about making a bad move. 
She even "rescued" me twice from buying from breeders in New York and Missouri, which I thought were legitimate.

Debbie even suggested that any time I am tempted to buy anything but from a known breeder, to call her right a way
so that she can get me out of trouble:smilie_tischkante:.......but lately I didn't call her, she had her own medical issues with her son and we lost contact briefly.


Would I have gone this route if I had a dog available right a way from a reputable breeder? NO

Would I encourage a newbie to do what I did? NO because they are not "seasoned" as I am now.

Did this breeder satisfy any of my doubt? YES

I met the pupp in person versa having it shipped.

I interacted with the pupp.:happy:

I saw the parents of the pupp.

I have a one year genetic guarantee.

Yes, this time I took a gamble, and I hope you will never have to tell me "WE TOLD YOU SO"

:drinkup:.Mazal Tov to me


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Let's just all allow Sammy to enjoy her new little Puppy without making anymore comments. I think that Sammy knows what she is doing. Sammy certainly has been through more than enough. Whether or not some of you agree with her decision or not, just respect Sammy for what she did by getting her new Puppy from a Korean Breeder.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I don't know anything about Korean vs not-Korean, but she's as cute as can be! I am sure everything will be just fine . Enjoy her!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Piccolina said:


> To all my friends here on SM,
> 
> to those who congratulated me and to those who criticized me for not buying a pupp from a reputable breeder, I welcome your comments, because you care.:ThankYou:
> 
> ...



:goodpost:
Sammy, I am so glad that you understand that anything and everything said in this thread is because we all care.

Best wishes to you and your precious little one.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

lynda said:


> :goodpost:
> Sammy, I am so glad that you understand that anything and everything said in this thread is because we all care.
> 
> Best wishes to you and your precious little one.


Yes, Sammy ... I think your response is so honest and beautifully expressed.

I truly think everyone here does care and wishes you and your new fluff baby a wonderful long life together. 

I have chosen not to discuss my personal thoughts and feelings about breeder issues here. I intend to ... at some point, on another thread, after I check into some important facts. I can say that I understand your side totally. And, I totally understand Carole and Sylvia's posts. I also feel Carina is a good person and only means well. I'll leave it at that for now ... because we should just be celebrating your new precious arrival.

May you be blessed with many happy and healthy years with your new precious and beautiful fluff baby.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Yes, Sammy ... I think your response is so honest and beautifully expressed.
> 
> I truly think everyone here does care and wishes you and your new fluff baby a wonderful long life together.
> 
> ...


Yes, Sammy responded with such class. Bless you Sammy, and your new addition.

I would love to see this thread wrapped up as those who truly care expressed their views. 


Plus Sammy, has started another thread, with her new arrival, and their are TONS of viewpoints on here, not sure how much more could be added, oh just one of mine, don't know why, but this icon :goodpost: is seriously getting on my nerves in certain situations. I too, will leave it at that. 

So, since there is so much info on here..................would love to see this thread close, if that is Sammy's wishes and I think it's time to just move on to Sammy's new thread. Just my opinion.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

AMEN to that last post. Please, let's just put this issue to "Bed".


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> AMEN to that last post. Please, let's just put this issue to "Bed".


Amen. 

And ... nighty, night! Sorry ... just thought we should end this on a happy note. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Amen.
> 
> And ... nighty, night! Sorry ... just thought we should end this on a happy note. :HistericalSmiley:


Don't let the bed bugs bite  Hugs and love.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

allheart said:


> Don't let the bed bugs bite  Hugs and love.


Oh, stop it!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Hugs and love back!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Yes, night night "SHE" says too...









[/QUOTE]


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, stop it!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Hugs and love back!


Okay unless they are very handsome :innocent: :HistericalSmiley:



Piccolina said:


> Yes, night night "SHE" says too...


[/QUOTE]


Awwww sweetheart, and as Lawrence Welk would Sing, Good night, sleep tight and pleasant dreams to you :wub:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

allheart said:


> Well since everyone feels the need to make this all go so bad DID ANYONE, contact Sammy via a PM and ask questions, to help, advice or give your widson. Nah, let's all do it PUBLICLY.


I also agree with Christine and Elisabeth. There is a better way to handle this.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

babycake7 said:


> I also agree with Christine and Elisabeth. There is a better way to handle this.


 
Hope, sing with us, Good night sleep tight and pleasant dreams to you, make a wish (oh heck I forget the rest of the song, have to call my MIL).

Love you Hope.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

My best wishes for the pup and it's new guardian. I think the views expressed by those concerned about irresponsible breeders was very respectful and not mean in the least. It was clear to me that the concern was not only for the puppy but the possiblity that there may be a perpetuation of a system that mistreats dogs. I myself would never buy a dog, not even from a reputable breeder. There are too many homeless dogs for me to consider this option. All three of my girls are rescues. However, I know this is not for everyone.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations on your new baby....she is precious!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

gopotsgo said:


> I myself would never buy a dog, not even from a reputable breeder. There are too many homeless dogs for me to consider this option.



I tried that route too, through PET.FINDER, but they make it so difficult, they don't call you back,
or if they return your call, it's after the dog has been already placed in a home, and in the meantime,
you fill out applications after applications, send pictures of the house, of the backyard, of the bedroom where the dog will be sleeping...and waste time for nothing. 

I just lost my patience.:smpullhair:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I just wanted to congratulate you on your new little one ....she is absolutely precious ! What a sweet doll


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I can't believe that I am just now seeing this thread!! Huge congrats to you. what a doll baby :wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

How is little Valentina doing??? I am sure that you and Poupette and truly enjoying her. Anymore pictures???


----------

